# seem to be stuck



## OGX (Aug 29, 2004)

Alright guys! I seem to be stuck with 155lbs and just dont seem to gain any weight. I'm 19, 5'5 and 7.4%BF at the moment but i feel im stuck! This is a diet which i just made up 5 months ago and stuck to it since. I know its probably really bad thats why i need your help!

First thing in the morning

-2 boiled eggs

-bowl of porridge oats with dried fruits semi-skimmed milk

-one scoop of Whey protein with skimmed milk

Right after gym

-two scoops of Whey protein with skimmed milk

-can of baked beans with two slices of brown bread

-multivictimin tab

3rd meal

-apple

-two bananas

-orange

4th meal

-brown rice with chicken breasts/salmon/tuna/beef

-some veg

5th meal

-broccoli with some sort of meat

Throughout the day i drink about 3-4litres of water!

Thanks for your help! Really looking forward in processing again as i feel a bit down at the moment!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Get some protein in that 3rd meal.

Do proper PWO nutrition (whey in water with dextrose).

Eat bigger portions at each of your meals. If you can't manage that, take a scoop of protein powder with each meal.

Add fats... and LOTS of them. They are easy calories and good for you. Your diet seems to be lacking them.


----------



## OGX (Aug 29, 2004)

So what good fats should i add to my diet? Almonds, peanut better etc? Cheers


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

olive oil

butter (insert here for the hard core guys... butter made from raw natural grass fed milk cows  )


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Pretty simple...you aren't eating enough calories.

I agree with Big about you PWO nutrition, take you whey with water, milk will slow down absorption and get some maltodextrin or dextrose in there (3:1 Carb/Protein ratio is good)

You need a proper PWO meal as well, you need a source of protein and complex carbs about 90mins-2hours after your workout.

Jock


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Keep it simple!

*Don't change your diet* just add 500 cals worth of whole, healthy food each day, do this for a week, check your weight. If weight is the same add another 500 cals, if it has gone up more than two pounds cut back by 500 and so on. If you change too much you won't know what you did right so be scientific and methodical so you can learn from your successes.

Make your calories clean, within the proportions mentioned earlier, add a good PWO shake as recommended by Jock.

Don't get too bogged down by the intricacies of diet, you will ruin the fun that is weight lifting/bodybuilding by stressing over it. Just follow the easy steps above and you won't go wrong.

Let us know how you get on mate.

Good Luck!

SD


----------



## OGX (Aug 29, 2004)

Cheers for the help lads! Will post a pic soon then start eating a **** load more to gain weight!


----------

